# "I Don't Understand My Life"



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaxPower said:


>


 OMG I agree, 

I just want to love and the special people in my life to love me. I agree 100%. What a great video thank you for uploading this.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> OMG I agree,
> 
> I just want to love and the special people in my life to love me. I agree 100%. What a great video thank you for uploading this.[/QUO You will understand everything sooner than you realize.


----------

